# LawnBoy 10323 6.5 Silver Pro Stalling



## DERMotorSports (Sep 1, 2009)

Have this model - HIGHLY recommend anybody looking for a mower avoid it - ALWAYS broken! Anyway, it starts, surges then shuts down refusing to crank over again. Based on the Dave 55 thread, took apart the carb and thoroughly cleaned it, also cleaned the ports and exhaust pipe intermediary under the deck - no hard carbon and clear but lined with a layer of thick grease, sealed the carb on float bowl and inlet to motor with silicone seal all to no avail. I noticed that there is tape covering the pilot jet hole in the carb body and that the tape no longer stuck to seal it. Would the lack of sealing over the carb body where the pilot jet screws in cause the mower to not run??

If that is not a possible cause what do I do next?????

Thanks in advance for any help

Dan Law


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

No, the tape on the carburetor does not need to be there for the engine to run. Look for the possibility that one of the crankshaft seals is not in place in the crankcase. Possible air leak where the carburetor mounts to the crankcase. With the carburetor off you may also want to inspect the reed plates to make sure they do not have any trash in them preventing them from sealing. Be sure you are using fresh fuel mix.


----------



## DERMotorSports (Sep 1, 2009)

Check on all to no avail - possible bad ignition module? Spark plug nice and wet though not overly so and just quits after like 40 seconds and then one must wait for the motor to completely cool before it will start again no matter how much priming is done. Spark plug appears to be getting fuel as it's nicely wet.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

check for spark after it dies and see if you have any

do not be surprised if the coil is bad, the silver/gold series 2 stroke engines are notorious for eating up coils, in my opinion, it is the way the motor is made, but thats just me


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you checked the compression?


----------

